# Possible Spike on Delrosi



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 21, 2021)

This is from a flask by Monsoon Flora that I bought around 2015. 
The plant has been in 3inch round pot in the last few years. The total leaf span is 12in tip to tip. 
Just recently, this dark colored hairy leaf started emerging. 
Exciting but not exciting yet at the same time!


----------

